# TLC series "Saw for hire"



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

anybody seen this? oh my god this tree guy Paul Nosak is gonna get someone killed with the picks he does with his crane, 

http://www.nosakraw.com/

favorite quote from the episode "We?re Going To Need A Bigger Crane" i just watched



> other than the chipper catching fire and Gerome getting MRSA we had a good productive day


 
Oh the Arborists/tree surgeons are descending on the show forum to tell them what they think about their safety procedures
http://nosakraw.com/forum/index.php?action=recent


highlights of the show, 
Paul almost overturns the bobcat cleaning up the streets of limbs
A section of tree trunk weighing 8000 pounds almost plunges through a roof when Paul overtaxes the crane
Clutch and belts of the chipper catch fire
Paul almost takes down an electrical service drop when he picks a tree top again overtaxing the crane which at this point wont boom up or lift, Paul blames someone who he "loaned the crane to" as 'its not right" since he got it back
Paul misses payroll on Friday when funds don't make it to the bank
Gerome and Paul almost come to blows when Gerome who must outweigh Pail by 120 pounds grabs Paul by the collar after 'having enough" of his abuse
Paul instructs a cutter to cut a trunk at the bottom of it split as he holds it with his crane only to have the trunk split away hit the home and lift the roof of the garage of the client they are working for. who is watching in the background
When Gerome must leave the job-site to go to the doctor for an untreated open wound with a MRSA infection of his hand. they put another cutter in charge who is still recovering from an injury to his shoulder suffered on the job when clipped by,, you guessed it, a tree on the end of Paul's errant hook.
And thats just the highlights from the two half hour segments I just watched,


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

Cole said:


> I live and work in the Tulsa area where they work and from what I hear they are under investigation from OSHA.


All OSHA needs to do is watch a few episodes! I cannot believe the guy has the cajones to even air what he does on TV, Just from the one hour I saw OSHA can generate enough fines from the videotape to put him out of business. And hes already financially in the hole, says (on the show)hes borrowed against his equipment just to pay the bills. He has not been paid for jobs going back to the last ice storm from whenever the episode was taped.


Ok,,, how the hell did you delete your post?


----------



## Treeandland (Dec 25, 2007)

Guy is an idiot, joke, douschebag and makes the rest of us look so bad it's not funny.


----------



## dino195 (Apr 28, 2007)

I have been in the tree industry for 18 years. I own a tree service in Tulsa where Nosack is located (he's actually from PA). In 18 years of service I have never tipped a crane or damaged a roof. This guy is a joke. He made a lot of money in the roofing industry and bought his way into the tree industry. His utter lack of knowledge of or care for the most basic aerial lift techniques and safety standards is an embarrassment to my profession and the industry as a whole. He has single handedly set us back 25 years.


----------



## dino195 (Apr 28, 2007)

Copied from the TCIA's (Tree Care Industry Association) website:


*TCIA and ISA call on TLC Network to Pull “Saw for Hire” Program Off the Air*
January 23, 2009

Mr. David M. Zaslav 
President and CEO 
Discovery Communications 
One Discovery Place Silver Spring, MD 20910

Dear Mr. Zaslav:

I would like to call your attention to a dangerous and unprofessional depiction of commercial tree care operations in the TLC program “Saw for Hire.”

Tree care is one of the five most hazardous professions in the country, according to independent research. Fatalities are all too common, and serious injuries occur daily. To advance safety, respected arborists are hard at work with associations, professional societies, certification organizations and government at all levels to reduce the accident and fatality rates among workers in the trees. Your program undermines all of those efforts, and it defames thousands of professional arborists in the U.S. who will not compromise their ethics, their integrity and the very safety of themselves and their co-workers for the sake of sensationalism.

Commercial arboriculture is subject to a variety of Occupational Safety and Health Administration standards. Judging from your program and the footage available at nosakraw.com, the arborists at Nosak Tree Service are either unaware of, or choose to ignore, these safety requirements.

The Tree Care Industry Association represents approximately 2,000 businesses engaged in commercial tree care in the United States. Since 1938, the association has worked to promote and uphold the highest standards of safe and professional conduct, including creating a Certified Treecare Safety Professional program and accrediting tree care companies so consumers know how to hire qualified companies. 

In addition, the International Society of Arboriculture (ISA) represents over 30,000 professional and Certified Arborists around the world. Founded in 1924, ISA promotes the professional practice of arboriculture including administering the Certified Arborist credential program. Through its position as the Secretariat of the ANSI Accredited Standards Committee Z-133 Safety Standards for Arboricultural Practices, ISA also works to promote high safety standards within the industry.

Our organizations are concerned that “Saw for Hire” glorifies unsafe and otherwise unprofessional conduct that, if used as an example in the field, quite simply puts lives at risk – both arborists and the consumers who hire them. The violations are numerous and egregious. They are not simply small, technical violations of industry safety practices but life-threatening acts that repeatedly and consistently show a lack of knowledge of the basics of safe tree care operations.

Discovery Communications claims it is committed to managing its business activities in full compliance with all applicable laws and regulations and to ensuring honest and ethical behavior by its directors, officers, employees and contingent workers. “Saw for Hire” is a constant, ongoing violation of state, federal and industry professional standards and safety practices. In broadcasting this program, your network is complicit in the promotion of the unprofessional and unsafe practices of this company – practices that lead to injuries and fatalities in the tree care industry on a weekly basis.

Discovery Communications cannot be expected to know all of the safety regulations and best practices requirements that govern commercial arboriculture. Now that you have been made aware of the critically dangerous nature of the broadcast by your network, however, we ask that this program be taken off the air immediately for the benefit of consumers and arborists.

The tree care industry is ranked among the most dangerous professions in the United States. Employees in the tree care industry are often exposed to extreme hazards that must be met with an equally extreme commitment to safety. There are thousands of professional, safe and legally compliant tree care companies in the United States that could provide safe and professional examples of commercial arboriculture. It is in the spirit of cooperation, not confrontation, that we ask for your timely response.

Respectfully,

Cynthia Mills, CAE, CMC Jim Skiera, CAE
President & CEO Executive Director
Tree Care Industry Association International Society of Arboriculture


----------



## MACEXCAVATING (Nov 24, 2008)

Yeah, I watched this screeming clown boy on TV. If he operated my skidder like that, I would demote him to shovel boy and place duct tape on his mouth. It is comical though. Show good for laughs. I agree, he is dangerous.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

*Saw body for hire...*

He saw movies episodes ...*SAW I, II, III, IV* ...too much!!! LOL..


----------



## digdeep516 (Jun 8, 2009)

this guy is a royal ass hole... he deserves to get every toooth knocked out of his mouth for treating his guys like that... really come on show some respect


----------

